# Plasma Cutter



## pedrod316 (7 Jan 2018)

Any one got any recommendations on plasma cutters? looking for one to cut 10-12mm steel fairly neatly 

Any info appreciated


----------



## julianf (7 Jan 2018)

Are you needing to pierce at that thickness, or can you come in from the side? Pierce will be a lot less than cut for any given machine.

I have an r-tech machine which is a lot nicer than my friends clarke of a similar on paper spec, but still, i do not find that the cut depth is as good as the specs make it out to be.

But it will all depend on your budget. I guess low end, take a gamble on one of the cut-50s from an ebay seller, then somthing like an r-tech, or a bit up, tech-arc, and then if you want to spend money, a hypertherm.

I dont actually use my plasma nearly as much as i thought i would. Sure, for some jobs, its spot on, but for most cuts i generally choose a different method. But it all depends on what you are up to.

Id build a cnc plasma with a hypertherm if i had the space or the application for one (or probably just one of those would do, and then id make up the rest...)


----------



## pedrod316 (7 Jan 2018)

No piercing required, have looked at the r tech & some from plasmapart, just not sure which !?

The other thing is the power issue , most decent size units require upwards of 16 amp? How do you power your one? 

Cheers


----------



## marku (10 Jan 2018)

R Tech is very good we have one at work 50 amp model, we do run it from a 32amp supply but only because we don't have a 16 amp socket. Works well and a clean cut.


----------

